# Escarole Pie TNT



## amber (Apr 24, 2005)

This combination of ingredients may sound odd, but it's very good!  This is a recipe from my Italian ex mother in law.  

2 heads of escarole (also called chicory) steamed or boiled
2 small boxes of rainsin
3 handsful of pine nuts
3 can of anchovies (use the oil too), chopped to about 1/4''
Spanish olives (removed pits), use half of a small jar
Buttermilk biscuits

Mix everything together except the biscuits.  It's best to let it set overnight to blend the flavors.  When ready to use, stretch each biscuit, and a spoonful on each biscuit, fold and press edges together.  Fry in canola oil.  

Makes 40


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 18, 2005)

I am replying to this so you can't say "no one replied" anymore - 

It does look good - I've never actually cooked escarole but I love the combination of sweet and savory in this - at some point I will make it - but at least you got a reply!!!!!!!!!


----------

